# TB auratus is abnormally fat looking?



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

My turqoiuse and bronze auratus looks awfully fat. I think it's a female but not sure. I haven't had eggs from this frog specifically but it doesn't look anything like my leuc does before she lays. Is this normal? I feed them every other day for the most part, so I can't see it being just over fed. As you can see the flies I am just feeding them and they hadn't eatten since wednsday before that.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

How long have you had her? How old is she? 

It just looks to me like shes really egg laden. Ive had my females look that fat before, and it was just them being full of eggs.

I wouldnt worry too much yet unless you see major changes in her behavior.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

'she' should be plenty old enough to lay. I had 3 and 1 had died very shortly after getting it and out of the three the previous owner found eggs, this was 2-3 months ago. So I'd say somewhere between 11-13 months old. Give or take. http://img.tapatalk.com/d/12/09/22/y9ahuqah.jpg[/IMG
That's her feet, and here's the other one in the tank. Any opinion on their genders by looking. I've yet to hear calling but he looks like a male.

[IMG]http://img.tapatalk.com/d/12/09/22/ehate9y2.jpg









That's 'him.'


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

The first set of pictures she looks a little bloated to me. The second set of pictures, angled from above, she looks ok. I have been treating a bloated frog this week. Here's a link to where the saga starts in my thread. Maybe it will help:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/74657-lorenzo-clutch-watch-39.html


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

The 2nd set of pictures was a few days ago and the first set were today


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

In that case, I think she looks like she's bloated. I have no expertise, mind you, except for my own bloated frog.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Is it something that needs to be treated or will it go away on its own?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Did you read my link?


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Id say it looks like a pair.

Im hoping for your sake, im right and she is just full of eggs.

If not, and 'Face is correct, i have ZERO experience with bloating.

Read Faces link, and hopefully Ed and some others will make an appearance to give you more info.

Sorry that i couldnt be of more help and good luck. I hope everything ends well.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Yeah. Mine looks less than yours. Yours is all over mines just under it. What did you soak yours in? There's no way I'll have a vet to go to. I'm in a small town of like 2000, 1500 of it is my school


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here I am giving out advice and the only experience I have is a sick frog, lol.

Ok, take it for what it's worth from someone with no real knowledge at all. Amphibian Ringers Solution helps them to osmoregulate. You can purchase it from Ringer Solution, Amphibian, Laboratory Grade, 1 L - Chemicals P - T - Chemistry - Chemistry & Physics - Carolina Biological Supply Company

Truth is, that I don't even know if your frog is bloated. What makes me think she is, is that in her front view, she doesn't have the cleavage that they usually get when they are gravid. However, the ARS won't hurt them either way.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Okay. Thanks kris. I'll check on her later today and see if she's slimmer. If so then I'll just assume some eggs are waiting!


----------

